# Looking for Glow transfers



## Homer Hungfunny (Nov 8, 2010)

I've tried Ace, and Stahls wiothout luck. I've searched the posts here, and see the list posted as a sticky. Before I call each one, does anyone know of a company that can provide glow in the dark plasitol transfers? Ink jet paper, or cad cutting are not options for me. 

The transfers will be printed on black 100% cotton tees.


Thank you!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

We offer them


----------



## Homer Hungfunny (Nov 8, 2010)

Ed,
Thank you. I'l vivsit your website shortly, and call if I have any questions.


----------



## jwalk2515 (Apr 22, 2010)

transfer express does glow in the darks now too


----------

